# Free Night Fishing Trips!!!!



## Bait Dave

If you are interested,beginning October 20th,every fishable night,we will take you on FREE WALLEYE fishing trips. FROM SHORE, you must be patient,once the bite is on it is fast and furious! I will be there to help you land the fish. I do not fish,I am there to help and land them. Beware, once you are explained how to fish for them,I am not the kind of guy to keep correcting you. If you want to reel in 100miles an hour,I will not say a word.
We meet at the shop at 6pm go over techniques of how to catch them,what to use,what to do if you get one. In the spring we pulled over 150 fish all over 5lbs.(Largest was 13 lbs.) If you have never caught a WALLEYE,this is the time! If you bring a young one ,they must have a LIFE JACKET! My 12 year old wears one or he does not go!

Please give 1 day notice(via e-mail) prior to your trip,so I can prepare my wife for my disappearance.

See you soon,
Bait Dave
Dave's bait & Tackle
1612 State road
Vermilion,OHIO 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## archman

Dave, will you be trolling at night?


----------



## Bait Dave

Some guys will be trolling,but to anawer your question I will be on shore with the folks who are fishing from shore.
Take care,
Dave


----------



## archman

I would be interested in joining you from shore. I'll let you know when I can make it.


----------



## WINative

Hi,

I've got some friends coming into town in late October or early November who are interested in walleye fishing, but I'm not sure exactly when. I'll let you know.

Best,
JM


----------



## Bait Dave

Lets do it up!!!!!!!

Latern and flashlights are a good investment, dress warm,you can always take a coat off if you are to warm. 

Liquor,,,,,is a dangerous investment while night fishing,back when I used to party(Blackberry brandy was the best on those cold walleye nights) I fell 8 ft horizonally off a rock and landed an inch away from a vertical steel rod. NEEDLESS TO SAY My GUARDIAN ANGEL WAS with me that night. It would have killed me,literally!


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey Archman,
If you would like Charlie(my counterpart) at the shop to assist you if you bring your boat up to night troll,please let me know,i'll ask him to accompany you.


----------



## Shortdrift

Sent you a PM. Might try it from shore.


----------



## Bait Dave

Taken care of captain! check your p.m.'s


----------



## archman

Dave, I don't have a boat, but I wish I did 

Are you already getting them from shore?


----------



## Bait Dave

getting a few in the late hours,,sitting tight,waiting for prime time!


----------



## viper1

Well what equiptment you need? Spoons, jigs, Where do you usually meet?
Sorry for all the questions but I told my friend and he is chewing my leg off wanting more info.


----------



## sickle

Dave,

I appreciate the offer and I might be able to round up a couple of guys and take you up on your offer. I think I will wait until it gets a little colder and the fishing is in full swing. It's a long drive from Toledo. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Bait Dave

Sickle, we are goin to start fishing after the typhoon and the lake clears a bit,fish till december?? We will keep you posted one the fish pulled and at what approximate times.

TACKLE NEEDED= Flashlight, proper outer winter wear(note in November we have fished in light jackets,depends on what weather we are blessed with)
Lantern,flash light.stringer(heavy one 20'), med-heavy action rod 6' to 7' (try to bring 2 per man, just in case the bite is fast and furious,if you get a tangle while the bite is fast and furious,this will keep you fishing!) Guys have picked up there limit in as quick as 35 minutes. Line 14 to 20 lb test,fresh,no kinks,no dry rot! LURES Huskey jerks model #s (hj12) or (hj14), rattle traps, hot-n-tots, a couple of crank bait divers,your retrieve is key,will educate at the shop when we meet.Bring a couple of each lure we are fishing a rocky area. ALL LURES SHOULD HAVE A RATTLE IN THEM,,VIBRATION!! Of course that vibration will attract them females 
MANY,MANY FISH HAVE HIT <2FT FROM SHORE,as long as your bait is in the water be ALERT. 
When you set the hook,no whimpy stuff! "CRANK THAT HOOK-SET"

NET?? it is up to you, many guys have netted them and with that net have accidently bumped the line causing slack=lost fish! The walleye will set on top of the water after he is in,laying on top of the water.He is fooling YOU,he can dive/run at any time. DO NOT take his bait ,he/she may be playing possum!

Then need the fishermen to be patient,I am not GOD, I am going off past and prior years cannot predict the future.
Also even though these are FREE for fun trips, I feel responsible for your safety and your success. If you walk away fish-less it bothers me,if you did everything right. 
Like I said in my prior notes,I am note a preacher, I will explain how to work the bait,how to land the fish if I am note close enough to get to you. I will not give any unsolicited advise once we are fishing. I will keep you updated on what they are getting them on.

Ages 10+, for lil ones lifejackets are in order and a must,the vest type is great.

Take care,anything else I may have missed?
We do carry things mentioned at the shop if you cannot find them in your neck of the woods.
-Bait dave


----------



## WLB

To add on to ErieBaitShop's quote about the nite walleye biting 2ft from shore,when I see them start catching fish I pick up my rod with a 1/4 oz rattle trap and just pitch it out a few feet, they hit on the drop, they drive the shad right up against the pier and cruise right around your feet for a little while.


----------



## TritonBill

Sounds like a fun time! Let me know when the bite is on and I'll make the 2 hr trek up there!


----------



## mtmullins

Keep us posted. I'd love to go!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I'll be in on some of those outings, for sure. I didn't get my boat out near as much as I would have liked to this spring/summer. I can't think of a better way to spend an evening than catching big walleyes from the shore.

I live in Akron, and if anybody needs a ride, or would just like to hookup rather than driving alone, drop me a line, and we'll ride up together.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Id also like to share a quick story backing up the <2' thing....

I was casting a long (11?, 13? cant remember) firetiger (floating) rapala down at Edgewater and wasnt having much luck although a few were caught around me. Well after a while I was ready for a smoke so I reeled in and it was a calm night and very dark so i figured the safest place for my lure was just to leave it sitting in the water, right there next to the rocks.........

*SPLASH!!* sounded like someone threw a bowling ball in the water!

And next thing i know Im fighting a 25" walleye. That was really something! Never thought a walleye could be considered a "topwater" biter but it happened to me!


----------



## WLB

I've already had them smash a husky jerk and jump and tail walk like a bass, it's alot of fun when the bite is on in that shallow water  
One word of caution for all the newbe night pier fisherman...Don't step on the GREEN ROCKS or your going to end up in the drink, I've personally helped 2 guys out of the water with my net, and seen quite a few go in. I tell everyone that I take with me to find a flat rock and stay there, it will be as good as the next one if they come in.
Also be careful on the slanted wall at huron, I don't know how many guys I've seen slide down that thing and either lose their equipment or go in the water and that first step there is a deep one. Good Luck


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey you are very right about the rocks(slippery down by the water), we will not be fishing Huron! There is not enough room for folks to fish comfortabley.
Also I mentioned prior,I WILL NOT BE FISHING,I am there to help land the fish! I had navigated the rocks many times down to the water for assists,also I choose 90% of the time not to use a net,I jamb my fingers up there gill to pull them,get a wet a_S ,OH WELL ,I bring extra clothes. 

If you have a walkie talkie radio(those programble ones,)bring it,we will all stay on the same channel,I will also zone areas fished with a map,that way you can call,fish on in zone "?" and I will haul tail to get you,bring a net just in case I am crawling around the rocks helping another.

The area fished could accomodate about 100+ COMFORTABLY.

SHORTDRIFT, I have a spot reserved for you!
Take care,thanks for sharing the stories,lotsa folks don't believe it till they see it and experience it.
Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

May have to leave before you whom are coming up. Unforeseen happening, Charlie's grandson is getting hitched this weekend.He needs time off from the shop. Don't let this hinder you venture. I just have to be up at 4am,sucks to be me!
Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Seaturd

This sound excellent Dave. I'm going to do my best to schedule at least a couple of trips up once it cools down some more. Shallow water 'eyes are a blast, I've had 'em take floating rapalas and double bladed spinnerbaits just like a bass out of 18" of water at times.


----------



## Bait Dave

Hope to get ya some mounts,look forward to your company!
Please e-mail a day prior to coming up,
Thank you,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

If you are up to it meet at the shop @ 6pm. We will leave about 630.

See you then,lets rock'em,
Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Have to have patience!!!!!
See you tommorrow,
Bait dave,

If you are coming from the far east,or southeast(akron,kent),please let me know. I DO NOT WANT YOU DRIVING WAY OUT OF YOUR WAY TO MEET AT THE SHOP.

Don't forget a flashlight,programable walkie talkie if available.Please read posts below,for list of items needed.
See you soon!


----------



## WINative

HI,

My friend and I will probably (75%) be coming out Friday from the Cleveland area. We're newbies, so please let us know where to connect with you.

Thanks much,
JM


----------



## Bait Dave

Check your pm's.

Take care,may the fish be with us,bringing my 12 yr old son.He needs to get on a 18lbr,,,,,,time to break another state record! He has been a very lucky lil fella.Would like to add that to his collection.
See ya soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

3 ogf er's showed for the 1st fishing trip,tough fishing, east wind. We relocated to another area in hopes of more coverage,it helped some,but wasn't as sweet as I thought it would be.

We weren't up and fishing 15 minutes and one of the fellas nailed a 4 pounder.

My son and his friend were busy accidently hooking eachother ,go figure. Tore lotsa clothes,jackets last night.GGRRR.

Then they lost interest,so to make a long story short,we were there about an hour. That won't happen again!

One of the fellas fishing sent a photo of the happy fisherman.
I don't know how long they stayed or if more fish were caught.

We will give her a shot this Friday and Saturday again,as the water continues to cool,the night fishing will continue to heat up!
If you are coming up,plan on going,please let me know.
Nice to meet ya fellas that came,I look forward to fishing with you again.

Take care,see ya soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## DaleM

Changed your gfo'ers to OGF'ers. Couldn't resist that!


----------



## Bait Dave

Friday,plan On It 6pm At The Shop,we Will Leave At 6:30pm.
As The Water Keeps Cooling ,the Sooner The Feeding Frenzies Will Begin!

Thank You For The Correction! Didn't Get Much Sleep This Past Week!
Take Care ,
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

I Plan On Going Fri. & Sat,rain Is Okay,east Wind Forget It!

South,west,northwest,or A Very Light North.

Take The Time And Come Up,if You Need Accomadations,let Me Know I'll Shoot Over Some Area Hotels For Ya.

Take Care,
Bait Dave


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

My son and I will be coming up Saturday, 10/30 for your walleye trip. Lets pray for good weather! Thanks for doing that!

We never went walleye fishing before so it should be fun See ya then!

Tommy


----------



## Bait Dave

NIGHT BITE!!!! Don't let this report have you just flock to the HURON PIER,the entire shoreline is starting to fire up!!!!!

E-mail recieved 10-26-04

Dave,

Pulled six eye's last night off the Huron Pier (my brother and I). The biggest was 31" and weighed 11.5 lbs. What a pig ! Clown HJ12 husky jerks were the ticket last night. I appreciate your reports and hope to hook up with ya on one of your night excursions. Take care. AKA ------- Krustydawg


----------



## hardwaterfan

COLOR CHOICES: S-Silver; G-Gold; SB-Silver Blue; SD-Shad; SBB-Silver Baby Bass; BB-Baby Bass; RT-Rainbow Trout; FT-Firetiger; CLN-Clown; TSD-Tennessee Shad


----------



## allspecies

I'm sure some will argue this, but from my experience, I really don't think color matters much. As long as you bait is big and it rattles, and you fish it real real slow, hold on to that rod!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

I was just thinking the same thing, and im open to any other opinions, that the walleye would see in black and white in very low light conditions like humans do, and that all they probably see is a profile, and maybe a hint of a flash if there is some light source like the moon. Personally i have a lot of confidence in rapala's firetiger color scheme.


----------



## bkr43050

I am heading up to Huron Thursday night for an Erie trip on Friday. I am not sure whether we will be getting up there in time to try some of this shore fishing or not. But if we do get some time where would be a good area in Huron to give it a shot? I would come over to Vermilion if it were just me but I will have my boys with me and I don't want to keep them out the night before our outing. So any local Huron spots would be appreciated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## K gonefishin

Where are the spots that everyone fishes from boat, I am going to try and come up an stay someone where and fish friday night, saturday and sunday day and night. I can stay anywhere in the area, does everyone just troll shallow water, any boater tips, I am from Cleveland so I don't know the night deal over there yet, but if I am there during the day might as well fish at night as it is my favorite. Help !!!

We can travel on water from place to place say from Lorain to Huron as where will will stay is in the middle.


----------



## Lundy

Brian,

Is the trip Friday, THE TRIP?

Say hi to Steve for me. I'm sure you will have a good time.

Kim


----------



## bkr43050

Kim,

The trip is Friday. For now the weather looks decent. 2-4's out of the south. We are keeping our fingers crossed and the boys are pumped. (Dad is pretty excited too. )

I will pass on the hello to Steve as well.


----------



## Toolman

Brian-I sent you a PM

Tim


----------



## richards_graphics

Just returned from Huron pier fished off the west wall cought 2 fish 1st one around 10:30 P.M. on clown husky jerk and the other around 1:00 A.M. on black and gold husky jerk. Counted about 10 walleye being carried out by others walking in on our way out to the west wall. the 1st walleye I cought was taged on lower jaw I beleave it to be a Michigan DNR tag. Going to call it in tomarrow will post the out come.


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

I sent you a PM but your box is full and it wouldnt accept it. My boy and I are planning on coming up on 10/30 for nite bite walleyes. are you still going? Please let me know as I am coming from an hour and a half away. Thanks.

Tommy


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey Big Tom,

Let's do it,,,Toolman wants to go that night as well. Please contact me Sat. a.m. to confirm your arrival. Sorry about the pm box,,,she is unloaded. 
Just one thing, Goin to need to take up a Bait Dave legal fund for when my wife dumps me. LOL. 

Actually she is very supportive of taking folks fishin',not a holy roller family but we do the best we can to keep our christianity inline.

Take care, see ya soon,
Dave


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

Thanks a lot! My boy Danny is really looking forward to the trip. I will definitely call you morn of 10/30. Thanks, and have a great night!

Tommy


----------



## Bait Dave

OH MY GOSH, HOLY COW,,40MPH OUT OF THE WEST,,,NOT FUN FISHING,PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT TOMMORROW.(FRIDAY) I'LL MAKE AN ALLNIGHTER OUT OF IT IF I HAVE TO,TO ACCOMODATE ALL. If you are coming late,need lures,i'll clear my pegs of all the good stuff for those in need.
Man 40 mph my get uncumfortable.

HOPE TO SEE YOU TOMMORROW NIGHT,KEEP AN EYE ON SATURDAY'S WIND!
I WILL GO AND NOT LET ANYONE DOWN ON SATURDAY. JSUT MAY BE MISERABLE FOR YA.
TAKE CARE,MAY THE FISH BE WITH US!
DAVE


----------



## TritonBill

I don't think I'll be coming up this weekend. I still want to try it sometime but If I'm gonna drive 2 hours to get there I want a decent night!

Good luck to you all.


----------



## richards_graphics

Went to the west wall at Huron Pier again tonight got there at around 6:00 P.M. had 1st fish on at around 7:00 caught 2 more by 9:00 the largest was 27" at 6 lbs. 4 0z. My Brother and brother in law caught 2 each. Then for the next 2 hours nothing so we left at around 11:00 all 7 fish were caught with Clown Husky Jerks HJ-14


----------



## Bait Dave

Rock-n-Roll Rich!!!!!

Just a reminder,we will be doin trips for a while yet, we also do them in the spring. I have had the time of my life without even fishing.

Please,please keep an eye on the weather(wind) for Sat.
SEE POST BELOW,FOR SATURDAY.

TAKE CARE,
SEE YOU SOON,
Bait Dave


----------



## hardwaterfan

richards_graphics, thanks for the reports and congrats on the nice fish!!


----------



## richards_graphics

Bite was late Last night got out on the west wall at 6:30 dident hook first fish till about 11:00 pulled in 2 more between 11:30 - 12:45. My Buddy also pulled in 3 between 11:30-12:45. He left at 1:00 and I stuck around a few more hours. Dident see any fish come in after 1:00. All 6 fish were 20" + my large last night was 30" found out my scales are screwed up so not sure on the weight now. Probley won't go back out till about middle of next week. Got some freinds said they will be going in next few days will report how they did when they let me know. Oyea all on Clown Husky Jerks again last night


----------



## richards_graphics

Just figured out the scales I weighed 30" walleye with are screwed up so now Im not sure what the weight was.


----------



## bigfishtommy

Did anyone go out Saturday with the high winds?


----------



## Bait Dave

I didn't even consider going out,Sat. I have been ill. I do plan on going the next nice night. Will post in the a.m. of that very day,KEEP AN EYE OUT. Yea spent my whole weekend in bed.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## fishy1

Glad to hear everyone did so well last night. I got there at 8:30, went straight to the lighthouse. On the way, saw a bunch of guys coming back from the west wall. Too crowded. Started fishing on the block, then the wind kicked up a little. Next thing I know, I'm being elbowed out of my fishing place. Not the first time. Saw 6 nice walleyes caught within a half an hour there. All on clown husky jerks. I walked back to the block before the rock pier and fished there until 11:30. Not a hit. Tried everything - even put on the old standby rattletrap! Saw two boats pulling planers up and down the river, and by the Nickleplate pier. They were doing good, too. A couple of guys came off the west wall and said it was pretty much stand and wait for a spot, so I didn't attempt the walk. It was a perfect night for fishing, though! Southeast winds are always nice! I'll try all this week, weather permitting. Still waiting for that first one of the year! Good to see the bite is back after a dismal past few years.
Good Luck!


----------



## Fishin' Coach

Dave was wondering if you were making a Trip on Friday?
Football season is finally over and I am dying to wet a line.
Am interested in coming up with a friend from Findlay after work on Friday would arrive about 6:00 

Sent you an e-mail already just wanted to cover all the bases
Thanks 
--Coach


----------



## Bait Dave

What was your record?Football.

I replied to the e-mail you sent. Hope to see you soon,

Bait Dave


----------



## Fishin' Coach

0 and 10..... Needless to say It's been a loooooong season  
Need som r-n-r quick!!!
We'll be up tonight unless you think there in no use thanks 

Jim-
Aka Coach


----------



## Bait Dave

Will check lake conditions,,,don't look good till monday-tues. I doubt if it will be worth our time. I will run to fishing areas today and evaluate. If it looks good,I will post/email,if its a wreck. I will post when it is favorable.
Take care,
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

She is a mess,no fun tonight.

There is a lot more time for the bite to go on!(In 2004)

Be patient it will come.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Looking good the next couple nights to get out and nail the " Night Bite" WALLEYE.

See ya out there,or if you'd like to go let me know.

Dave


----------



## keepinitreel

Hi Dave,

I am coming up on Friday. How does the lake look and are you taking a crew out? 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Bait Dave

Also have quite a few fellas coming in late next. Hope for nice weather!
Take care,
Bait Dave

Getting close to prime time.


----------



## Fish4Fun

Dave do you do night trips on the weekends if so we may come up next weekend on sat the 20th weather permitiing


----------



## leaky tiki

dave:


i spent the evening with my bro sickle last nite (11/12)...we really debated coming up, but with the strong north/ne wind, we decided to postpone ...how was the weather last nite? any luck?


----------



## Bait Dave

Going to do the Night Bite THURSDAY & SATURDAY this week.NO HURON PIER MANIA!!! If anyone is up to it,great weather,just need the lake to clear up somewhat forecast looks very inviting. Meet at the shop @ 4:45 p.m.,if you are going to be late please let me know we will wait for you. Please read initial post that started this thread for gear you my need. 
IF YOU ARE COMING ,PLEASE CONTACT ME VIA E-MAIL [email protected]. 
TAKE CARE,
DAVE


----------



## Fish4Fun

i emailed you dave


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

Are you planning on going out weekend after Turkey day 26th or 27th? Let me know, please.

Tom


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch

Hey Dave, I emailed you also. Will be up on Turkey Day for some more hospitality for all the good guys giving us info about the walleye. "Why go perchin when the walleye are a jerkin." Same with the crappie fishing. I would have to clean a hundred crappie to get what I got out of the one 8 pound walleye I caught on the last trip. Thanks to Bait Dave for all his info and he put me on my fish. Great guy!! Who could ask for more?? Well, I guess free bait and free lures would be Great!!! Yea right, Now I'm dreaming.... See Ya Dave, Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!!!


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey Capt. Thank you for the kind words, 

I believe God put me in the position I am in to do the things we enjoy doing. I really appreciate fellow fishermen/women ,thank you's & kind words. We at the shop(Charlie and I) do all we can to get folks on fish, nothing more personally satisfying than sending someone out,helping them and hearing the success stories. But YOU are the one's that caught the fish,not me,you did it! We just let cha know what we know, and have learned from fellow fishermen that stop in the shop in hopes it will help you,give you a nice memory and something to pass on to others. 
There is a list a mile long of fishermen I could thank as well.

As far as free tackle? The tackle website we are building is as close to FREE as we can get. I look forward to it hitting the web.

Weather allowing I plan on hitting the shoreline Turkey weekend,I will post the nights,Turkey day is out ,I have 3 homes to eat at. 

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

He_ _ or high water(hope not) going to hit it tonight,see you guys at the shop @ 4:45pm tonight,Thurs.

Take care.may the fish be with us,
Bait Dave


----------



## sliderville

I emailed you Dave.


----------



## fishy1

Dave:
Had a ball last night on the trip. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to put us on fish. I don't think we'll see many more nights like last night before the weather sets in for good. Special thanks to Greg for giving me his fish. Greg had the rhythm and the color last night. Good trip! Thank you, and I would recommend anybody thinking about it to give Dave a try - he'll put you on the fish, sans the crowds! Look forward to going again on a weekday night. 
Fishy1


----------



## Bait Dave

It is a go for tonight,please try to be to the shop by 4:30,,splitting @ 4:45,gonna be late,please let me know. Cell 216-857-1014,please call weekends only(the cell) shop 440-963-0088.

see ya tonight,
Bait Dave

Bring a couple divers with you as well in addition to Huskey Jerks
If you don't have them we do have them here at the shop.


----------



## Fish4Fun

Iam not going to make it tonight


----------



## stinger161

Dave

Let me know how you do tonight, and if you're going next weekend, if the weather cooperates. I also would like to thank you for your time you spend helping to put anglers like myself, who can only get out a couple days here and there, on fish.

Tell Fishy1 he's welcome for the fish, and that he can thank you for that because if wasn't for you and others like you over there, I wouldn't have had the kind of year I had fishing on Lake Erie.

Greg


----------



## DAWG239

Caught my 1st night walleye thanks to Dave. This is only my 2nd time out and Dave land my 1st wallleye about 9LBS. Not only did he land it for me but got wet doing it. thanks again Dave!!!!!


----------



## sliderville

I Also Got My First Night Eye With Dave. First Cast And Then That Was It For The Night. Beginner's Luck. Had A Good Time. Thanks Dave. You Are Everything That People Post About You. You Are A Good Guy. It Was A Pleasure Meeting You And Dawg. Thanks Again. Thanks For The Ice Dawg. Glad To See That You And The Hawg Made It Home.


----------



## richards_graphics

Dave would like to thank you for having us along on your night fishing trip last night btw bigger walleye that my brother caught last night went 8lbs at 28" long.


----------



## PITCHNIT

*DAVE THANKS FOR THE TRIP. MY FIRST NITE EYE.*

Also thanks to Richard Graphics and his brother for their advice and thanks to the young man on my left for letting me share his lantern and for netting my fish. This was a really good time with good company and a great November evening. I caught 2 one went 2.5 lbs and the other was 5.4 lbs. Thanks again all. Hope you did well on you 2nd stop. Hope I can catch up with you again.


----------



## leaky tiki

are there any trips scheduled this week/weekend?


----------



## Elamenohpee

You done for the year already? Thinks will be heating up in a week or 2


----------



## Bait Dave

Anyone up for a trip before the nasty weather forecasted? Tommorrow night (Tues.)11-30-04,looks inviteable.PLEASE POST BEHIND ME THAT YOU ARE COMING,I will have my wife check this forum/post while I'm on the road tommorrow. If you plan on going ,so do I. Meet at the shop 4:15? Sound good?

Folks that came on past ventures,thankyou for coming,glad you had a good time. I must of had a BULLSEYE ON MY FOREHEAD THAT NIGHT! I lost my wedding ring,darn thing slipped off when I slipped on a rock,grabbed a sharp rock for balance,ripped the ring right off,,,ggrrr,,wasn't much up for fishing after that. 
Went to the car to get my cell,to tell the wife the lost ring news(NO ANSWER), I heard something fighting on the woodline,spotlighted to see what was happening,it was 2 skunks fighting,ONE OF THE SKUNKS CHASED ME FOR ABOUT 50 YARDS down a mud path,BLEW A STINK BOMB.AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!

Got a call from the wife an hour later,she was locked out of the house,,ggrrrrr. Kept telling myself things could be worse!

DAWG getting in the drink to assist land your WALLEYE was one of the highlights of the night,among others getting some hogs.

It was a pleasure meeting ohiogamefishing.com/ohfishing.com members.

Anyone interested,coming,let me know. Please read initial post for gear needed. Once again ,please post behind me if you are heading up,a simple I'm heading up will do. Just want to keep it simple for the wife to find. 

Take care,see ya soon,
Bait Dave

Dave's Bait & Tackle
1612 State road(rte 60)
Vermilion,Ohio 44089


----------



## Bait Dave

Thank you for the magnetic walleye you gave me on the last trip, it is stuck on the back of my car.

UP FOR A TRIP TOMMORROW NIGHT???????

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## stinger161

Dave;

I will probably be coming up the night of the 15th for a couple days and was wandering if you will still be doing the night trips weather permitting. If you don't have any them nights, but still want to try and hookup to do some fishing, let me know. If the weather is good, I'm going to bring my boat to try trolling and casting for them from the boat. It should beat stumbling over the rocks and holes. My cell # is 724-601-8987

Greg(stinger161) from PA


----------



## Bait Dave

If we don't get anymore night-fishable evenings that allow us to go,pray for an early spring.

We will do the trips again and more frequently in the SPRING.
This past spring was SUPER productive! We had alot of fun and alot of lunkers.

Look for advertising (early Jan.05)of the Tackle website we are building on O.G.F., deep discounted tackle. If you need anything in the meantime please let me know. Capt. Roger of this site was going to help build it,thankyou! It would have cost 1000's with all the items on there! 

Well ,bottom line , mild winter would be great along with an early spring.

Thank you to ALL for for the kind words, visits to the shop(I met 100s of new folks this year) and the O.G.F. team for all they are working on/have worked on.

Take care,peace be with us all,
Bait Dave

NOT GIVING UP, IF WE HAVE A GOOD NIGHT TO FISH from here on out,I will post an invite!


----------



## leaky tiki

DAVE:

where exactly is your shop in vermillion?


----------



## Stoshu

Dave,

I am still holding hope for some fishable weather. Please keep us informed of any potential trips. Also, please post your winter hours so that if we can not get a chance to cast few, we can at least stop in and say "hi".


----------



## Bait Dave

Tonight would be a great night for a trip,unfortunately the sun melting the snow, will turn to ice tonight.Making a journey incredibly dangerous.

Leaky, Location is 1612 state rte 60(state rd,if using map quest) Vermilion,Ohio 44089,phone 440-963-0088.

Winter hours,from now until Approx. 2-15-05,will be sporatic(weather allowing) mostly get steelhead fishermen this time of year. Yet once the website opens that may change,we will have to be there anyhow picking and shipping orders.


Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

T-minus 72 days before were start the free night fishing trips again.(Something to look forward 2) 
I can say that the spring this past year was much more productive than the fall. Much larger fish ! Largest pulled was 13lbs smallest I saw was 6lbs(Spring)

Happy new year,may God's Angels protect our troops and comfort the families who have lost.

May the fish be with us all,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle 
1612 State rte 60(state road)
Vermilion,Ohio 44089


----------



## husky hooker

please lete know about the nite trips,my kind of fishing....at nite. never did it on erie exept in front of besse when we fished up there in the late 80s


----------



## Bait Dave

To respond to your questions, we fish the shoreline(open lake) where there is a fish attracting rockline.
I hate river and pier fishing, don't want to fight the crowds. Depending on the amount of folks who show up dictates what area we fish. Some areas can only hold 4 fishermen/women cumfortabley, others can hold over 100.

Please read posts in this thread,they will give you a good oversite of past trips.

Take care,thank you for your interest in hog hunting,

Bait Dave


----------



## leaky tiki

dave:

you catch the big eyes in spring from the shore (like in the fall?)?

no waders needed? What is the springtime bait?

I enjoy heading to the maumee to fish with sickle (he lives in two lee due)...but the river is COLD, the fishing is shoulder to shoulder, the tangles are horrible,...and it's 2.5 hours from home. I did not realize you could catch them off the shore in vermillion. Please count me in on the first trip of the year.


----------



## sickle

The Maumee river isn't cold in March. It's exhilarating! I might try to make a trip some weekend when I don't have to coach. We'll see. Later.


----------



## MLAROSA

I don't want to start a war here or anything, but is this catch and release, or do you mind if someone keeps one or two?


----------



## Bait Dave

Catch and release??

No Sir,
Most folks are looking for a mount and fish for a few hours at most.

Monster Walleye are not good eaters, these trips are for folks who never experienced the fun of nailing a walleye,may not have a boat/can't afford a charter/just want to fish and have fun,actually open to all!

Keeping the state limit at the time of year , is your privledge. 

If you join us ,you are welcome to exercise your feeling in the way you choose to fish. 
I welcome your visit,
Bait Dave

Leaky Tiki, no waders needed, huskey jerks model hj12,(color)tennessee shad is my favorite in the spring.

T-Minus lookin forward to it!!!! Take care-Dave


----------



## FisherMOM

Dave! I didnt realize these trips were from shore. 
This sounds even more exciting than I thought! 
I have to start planning now and see who I can sucker into coming south with me!
I definately want to do one of these trips!!! I just hope I get to!


----------



## Bait Dave

Tried to tell/invite you in the summer,fall,,,I am sorry about the misunderstanding.

Please take the time to read this entire thread,,lotsa input and folks that went on trips as well.

JUST PLAIN FUN!!!!

STEELER FANs from N.Y. have to pay 3k for a Ohio fishing license.New Division of wild life rule!!! 

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Approximately 56 days until the trips start!!!

The main reason for the addition to this thread is to welcome the newcomers that have found me via other reporting sites and have e-mailed for info and have been directed to this forum. Please take the time to join/bookmark this site! There are so many friendly fishermen just waiting to help each other,I have seen it time after time. All learn from others on this site,including myself!

I know a lot less than I do know!!! But have learned a ton from others.
Questions? Please put a post out there(Even if you think it's a dumb one,YOU WILL NOT GET TARRED AND FEATHERED),folks will help,give opinions. You will see.

T-MINUS 56 DAYS!!!!!!

May the fish be with you,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com (coming soon)
Dave's Bait & Tackle
1612 State Rd.
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
Over 3 Million worms served!!!!!


----------



## Elamenohpee

Very fitting reply for the 100th post. Thanks Ernie for all your help in directing guys who might have otherwise missed such a great opportunity to hook into some pig eyes from shore.

Best of luck to you in the '05 season.

Ribbit


----------



## Bait Dave

Looks like Rapala came out with a great new lure for night walleye'n.

This will be a HOT one,get your hands on it! 

The following text is right from Rapala:

RAPALA X-RAP:
The new X-Rap represents the evolution of the classic Rapala. The adrenaline pupming X-Rap slashbait has Xtreme attitude with it's hard cutting,aggressive darting action.The integrated long casting system partners with an irresstible rattle and classic Rapala action. It SUSPENDS and comes to a roll rest to trigger the bite. Features: Flash Foil teaser tail,premium Pyramid point hooks,internal long cast system,stainless steel through wire construstion,3X split rings,suspending, 3D holographic eye,internal holographic foil,textured translusent body,slashbaitaction and Perma steel 5x hooks.4" 7/16oz 

This is going to be a hot one! 
Craig at Erie Outfitters,Sheffield Lake feels it is one of the most awesome lures he has seen in years!

Get them now before we experience out of stocks,like in the fall with the husky jerks.

Take care,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## Character Zero

i can come into the shop and recieve the discount, correct? -as long as i am a member......


----------



## Bait Dave

Yes,absolutely.

Website orders on www.baitdave.com discount is much more intense.

ALL O.G.F MEMBERS GET A 10 % DISCOUNT AT THE SHOP,ALWAYS.

Does this answer your question?

Thanks for asking,I appreciate you being forward.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Sorry, can't do it on booze,State Law!

Dave

Please let the person at the shop know you are a member prior to ringing you up. He will have to do some math prior to ringing you up.


----------



## Stoshu

Just visited the new web site...Very Nice ! ! !  

Look forward to getting in on the trips this spring. Hopefuly I can con "The Boss"  into giving me some money to stop in and get a few of the new lures before they are gone.

Are you going to have a booth at the Cleveland Sportsman Show?????

And the count-down continues....approx. 46 days....


----------



## atrkyhntr

Nice website... 
Check your links a couple don't work...

THANKS for the OGF discount thats aweful nice of you man


----------



## Bait Dave

Yes,
I am aware of the dead links, still in the building process. The site is going to be a monster! I have been focused on the "Grand Opening Specials"

Not an easy task this site building stuff,much rather be fishin'.

Not a bad idea " The Sport Show",might do it next year once the site is fully stocked.

Goin to be a Grandpa soon again, my daughters in labor, it's gonna be a long one! It's her 1st.
Add another lil fisherfella to the world!

Take care,
Bait Dave

www.baitdave.com


----------



## FisherMOM

Congrats on the new little one making a debute soon. 
Here's hoping things go well for your daughter and grandchild!! 

Let us know what she has!


----------



## bigfishtommy

Stoshu,

When is the Cleve sport show?

Tom


----------



## Stoshu

Congrats Dave ! ! !  ! !and remember the sole reason that grandparents are on this earth is to _*spoil*_ those precious kids like there is no tomorrow . And remember to post pics for us to see.

Tom,

March 12 - 20 @ IX Center

Be there  ..or be square  ...


----------



## Bait Dave

Finally!!!!!!!!!! My daughter was in the hospital for days. I am very happy she and the baby are okay. HUGE stress test!

Thank you for the hopes/prayers.

Looking forward to blasting the walleye, the Free Night trips are just around the corner. 

Spring will be in the air soon!!!!

We will be open as soon as the river breaks and settles,for the steelie run! About 10-15 days. Website behind the scenes is getting there. What a monster it is going to be.

Take care,thanks again
May the fish be with you,
Bait Dave

[email protected]
www.baitdave.com


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch

Congratulations GrandPa!!!! Being a grand parent is always better, you can spoil them rotten, then leave. Hope all is well with your family!! See ya soon. 
CaptainCrunch.


----------



## Bait Dave

Mr. Crunch, 
Thank you, family is fine. Wife is feeling under the weather today!

Lake is clearing nicely, those night trips may be a lil' sooner than expected.
I can't wait to give those new X-raps a try. I have a 3rd order of them coming in all ready, sold via the website.

KEEP an EYE out for posts, if we keep getting decent weather. I will prefish a night or 2 alone (unless anyone wants to join me) Once I nail um. The trips are on!!!!

Take care,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## stinger161

Dave;

Congradulations on being a grandad, I became one myself a year and a half ago.

Now for the fishing, I'm looking forward to the coming season also and I can't wait to hook into my first walleye this year. I saw those new X-Raps and I agree with you that they look like they'll catch fish and I plan on trying one this season.

Get a hold of me if you try it one night soon, if I'm off, I'll come over and go with you. As soon as I can get the boat on the water, I'll try get you out on it one night with me to do some trolling, since we didn't get a chance to last fall.

Greg


----------



## Bait Dave

Thanks Greg,
Will do,,,-Dave


----------



## saintmathew

very happy for you dave! glad to have met you as well. very happy for you!!!!!!! get you pm???

mat


----------



## leaky tiki

dave:

sounds like it's been a good year for you so far...congrats.

if you want to give it a try and i'm available, i'd love to go out...

it's not always the catching that's important...it's the fishing!


----------



## Bait Dave

Tiki-
I will post when the shoreline ice is gone, e-mail / p.m. me let me know if you are able to go and we will take it from there.

Thanks, Looking forward to it. Well said, "it's the fishing". 
But when you take folks even if you are not charging them, I still feel responsible for the folks nailing the hogs and they have a good time. That is the purpose of the pre-fish.

Thanks again, anyone else out there?
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch

Hey Dave, Crunch here. Got a week planned in April to bring up the new boat and hopefully find some walleye in close. I'll be watching your posts and when the night trips start, I'll be up and looking forward to seeing you and getting another lesson. Thanks!!


----------



## Bait Dave

CaptCrunch,

You nailed a yacht, congrads. Does this mean I'll have to watch you fish from shore?
When things start to pop, I will post, and post, hhhmmm and then post some more!!!. Keep in touch.

Take care, we are right around the corner.

Bait Dave


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch

Hey Dave, Crunch here again. I have always had a boat, but the wife bought me a brand new 22' Sportfisher last year for my 4th back surgery recoup present. When I came up last year and stopped in your shop and shore fished, I wasn't ready to get beat up on the Lake yet. Too soon after surgery. But you are welcome to captain my boat any day!!!I'll be your first mate..It will be the first time that boat has ever had a pro at the helm...See ya!!


----------



## Bait Dave

Keeping a close eye on the lake. We need a good south wind/heat before we pre-fish that puppy. Getting close, still may be a month out till things HEAT up.

PRO????? I wouldn't take it that far, I have learned a TON from fishermen and still looking to learn more. A week doesn't go by while hanging out at the shop that I don't learn a different technique or idea. I always listen.I strive to be a PRO.
Someday!

In the meantime we'll get you on the fish!!!!

It's a coming!

Take care and thank you for the compliment,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## jshbuckeye

Hello people first message and im very excited to of found such a site. This will prbably get bumped elsewwhere but i hope not. I live E. oc Col family has a place up at Catawba and have done the normall fishing there since i was a child. I have herd of the night bite early and late in the year from shore but this is the first place i might be able to get a lil better info. Was wondering if anyone couold feel me in on it around the Catawba Isl area such as when where and how/what to bring and fish with would be delighted to make a trip out of that area first if need be. Hope i posted this in the correct area seen talk of the night bite here so i hope its ok Thanks and hope to see a reply soon
________
Lovely Wendie


----------



## atrkyhntr

jshbuckeye

Glad you found us... Take the time to use the search function when your looking for some help in certain fishing areas and like you already have done ask questions... You will find alot of willing help and make a few friends too


----------



## jshbuckeye

Thanks ATRKYHNTR read back in the threads and found some info on the baits. Now just have to reserch some possible areas around the Catawba Island area. Sounds like the night bite in our local reservoirs but always excited to go to a new place and meet new folks. Sounds like the possibility for a much larger fish increases up on the shores of Lake Erie
________
R1100Rs


----------



## atrkyhntr

Your personal best is always likely to be broke when fishing the big lake


----------



## Bait Dave

Welcome to O.G.F.,, yes Sir, You were blessed to find this site.VERY user friendly!
Now for your questions,
Very popular in early spring up there is the jig bite via boat.
If you want to try shoreline, find a rocky area,that preferably has a drop offs.
The walleye enjoy sitting on and around the rockline shelf waiting to ambush there prey.
Your area is about 1 hour west of our "FREE NIGHT fishing trips"
I have not heard much about that area being productive from the shoreline at night. Not to say it doesn't happen.
You are more than welcome to join us!! It is a great time, catching hogs is icing on the cake.
Lures to bring? Please view the following links.
The 1st is on our trips, what to bring.=

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

Next 2 are lures to bring.(med-heavy action rod with "fresh" 20lb test)

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_039.htm

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_070.htm

Take care,
Bait Dave
T-minus 25 days


----------



## jimbobber

hey dave iam ready anytime to go on the night trip . i will keep up on this post and then i will call the shop .dangit cant wait lets go .


----------



## Bait Dave

Our time will come!

Welcome to O.G.F!

Once the bite is on,,I will post and post!

It is an experience you and friends will enjoy. 
Last night as I was proof-reading the "Free night fishing trip "link on my website. I ran through my memories of past trips, I have many fond memories of them. Great feeling and fun! Many many stories I could share. I have met folks from all over the country that have come in for the BITE!

It's a high no drug can produce,
Look forward to your company!,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## saintmathew

let me know dave what i need to do to get in email me or pm me. i am not sure how this works.

sm


----------



## atrkyhntr

> "Free night fishing trip "link on my website.


..pretty much says it all


----------



## jshbuckeye

Oh I plan on joining you folks. Looks like the end of March is when you start it. I will have a lil drive afterwords but im sure it will be worth it eather way. I herd there is a 3 fish limit that time of year but you are allowed to cull them as long as it is a snap stringer and not the rope type. One other question and it is something ive been looking for for a while now. Lots of folks carry the ever so versatile bucket I have been looking for tackle carriers that are round and fit in the bucket but flat as to be able to stack em. They make em to put nails and other hardware in for construction just wondered if there is one out there for the fisherman also. Thanks Jeff
________
Coach handbags


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey!!! Welcome to O.G.F.. Very user friendly site. Lotsa fishermen-women / lotsa knowledge. It keeps going on & on! 
There is a 'new item' out there called "the solution" Maxedout sent me a pic of it,sounds like what you are in search of.I have no idea of what the cost is. We were looking at it to possibly add to my site.

Please e-mail Max @ [email protected] . He has the contact info and pic he can send you.
Will post when we pre-fish,you are welcome to join then, and post like a NUT there after.
Look forward to fishing with you/your friends. It is a blast. 

Saint Matthew, feel free to come up for coffee on Sat, my shift to work.

Anyone else is welcome to pop in , coffee is "FREE" . I will be there from 7-3. 

Take care, T-Minus 21 days, 
Bait Dave
Directions?= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm


----------



## Bait Dave

Planning on a prefish, to test the water so to speak 3-19-05. Anyone wants to go,you are more than welcome. If/when I (we) hit them, I will post when I get home that night and will hit it again on the 20th.

If you don't have a rod or tackle, I can loan one to you.Just let me know. I have spare rods at the shop and extra lures in the box.

Looking forward to it, the males are moving in as I write. Hopefully we get some rain and heavy south winds, that would help. 

I will post a time to meet at a later date/ if the weather, ice allow a sooner trip. I WILL POST.

If you plan on hitting it on the 19th please p.m.,e-mail,call me or just simply post on this thread.

Take care,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## stinger161

Dave,

I'll probably be coming up on the 18th for the weekend, so you can count me in on the pre-fish. I may also try fishing the Maumee that weekend during the day, if you want to join me, let me know.

Greg from PA


----------



## Bait Dave

BRIAN KRULL, I HOPE YOU READ THIS! 

I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR THE ACKNOWLEDGEMENT IN THE MAGAZINE 'OHIO GAME & FISH' . THE ARTICLE YOU WROTE TITLED
"SPRING WALLEYES"(Where and How For Lake Erie's Spring Walleye)

Sir, you hit the nail on the head! We do take "pride" in what we do.

It was an honor, as there are 100's of shops you could have mentioned in Ohio. I would like to EXTEND an invite to you & yours to join us on one of our FREE NIGHT FISHING ventures.

Thank you again. The crew at the shop WILL GET YOU ON THE WALLEYE!

Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com

Greg look forward to hanging with you, Anyone else up for 3-19-05?(see previous post)


----------



## leaky tiki

dave: are you still planning on the 19th?


----------



## jimbobber

i will be there for sure on the 19th if the wheather is rite for the bite


----------



## Bait Dave

I sure plan on doing it up on the 19th.

I checked the lake today, NOT shoreline friendly! Ice/Ice.

Definately this coming week I will keep a close eye on the shoreline area fishin holes. It looks like the jet stream may help us out here. I look for some 50s temps this coming week. I could be wrong, but I watch it very closely and as it looks now. Heat & sun =It's a go!

I will post frequently as the shoreline areas are evaluated.

By the e-mails and posts, WE ALL HAVE THE FEVER!

PLEASE KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON THIS THREAD, I WILL BE POSTING, a meeting time and shoreline conditions.

Also the Bait shop is offering to add some spice to the trips, $20.00 gift cert. to the biggest walleye caught per trip on each trip we go on(6 fishermen min.). When we meet at the shop, I will cover the small details(just a timeframe & you must be part of the group),no gimmick and no purchase neccessary. This way you can walk away with 2 trophies! In exchange we get to post your name and pic on this site!
Shortdrift, are you going to come catch some hogs with us? Instead of those punnie things you've been chasing?

Thanks for all the e-mails letting me know your interest, keep them coming,
May the fish be with us!
TAKE CARE,
BAIT DAVE

www.baitdave.com


----------



## tincup

What kind of baits do you use ? What lb test line ? Does trooling work as well as they say it does in the fall in the spring or is it a shore line bite. Also how late do you stay out.


----------



## Bait Dave

To answer you questions,please click on the links below.

1.lure pics= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_072.htm

2.lure pics= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_039.htm

3.the trip/what you need.= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

4.about us.= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_004.htm

5.our location= http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm

Trolling does work,not recommended,you have to get in tight!

We usually stay for 2 hours sometimes 3. Depends on the fish feeding frenzy.
You can stay all night if you want. I have a wife to deal with on this end. With all the trips we do and working at the shop,regular fulltime job.It tends to cut in to your family life= unhappy hottie! 
The last fall trip of the season ,I was helping some gals over the rocks to get them to their fishing spot,I slipped on a rock,latched on to a edged rock to break my fall, the rock ripped my wedding ring right off. GONE. It was like a slow motion movie,,hearing my ring fall in the depths of oblivion in to the rocks. 
Did you know a Skunk can run almost as fast as me? I found that out that night too! LOL

Last spring ,I had a fella drive up from west virginia (6 hours/one way) He was fishing for a 1/2 hour NAILED a 10lb 10oz. WALLEYE. He started packing up! I asked him where ya goin bud? He said " I got what I came for,never caught a WALLEYE or a mount" He split. To sum it up he drove 12 hours to crack a MOUNT! He e-mailed me wants his son to come up and get one! So I'm sure we will see him in the next month.
I could gone on about experiences,people I've met. But that's enough for now, let's start a new chapter. ( Along with the new ring Dawn(my wife) gave me for x-mas. Lose this one, I'll be in the BAIT HOUSE)

Thanks for inquiring,any other questions? Please ask.

This weather is starting to wear on me, I shouldn't say this (might jinx myself)
I have never took a group out and came up empty handed!

Take care, looking for a nice southly flow here!~
-Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Split from the shop @ 6:00.

Please keep an eye on this thread if you plan on going 3-19-05.

Keeping a close eye on the shoreline area.

See ya soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## jshbuckeye

Keeping a close eye on this thread.
The weather looks nice out but we have winds out of the NW dont expect to see many 40 degree days but am dieing to try this trip with you Dave.Well got to go fill the wood rack wishful thinking it will be the last time this year.Then off to try out a couple new suspending baits at Alum. Thanks Jeff
________
Montana dispensary


----------



## allteam

Hey Dave I'd sure like to join up with you folks for some nighttime eyes weather permitting. Sounds like a blast. I'll probably stop in the shop one day this week. See you then.
Mike


----------



## Bait Dave

Mike,
Please make sure you check our March hours before running out.
See link: http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm

Jeff,

Wow I can't wait either, remember, when I posted I was going to give it a try, it was for a pre-fish. I mentioned if anyone wants to join me,they are welcome. Folks have cabin/fishing fever!~! I know the males are in there. Getting to them may be tricky. I might even try it the night before if we have a melt off.

If we have to postpone, we will. Man I hate to. Better to be safe.

Dawn(my wife wants to get out of town) she is shopping for a vacation spot as I write. I wanted to go deep sea fishing in Carolinas(nixed)=Big fish time. Bass fishing on chain of lakes in Winterhaven, Fla.=Big largemouth time (nixed). 
Does anyone know if you can troll off a cruise ship,LOL! 

Take care,by the way she is trying to schedule around our night fishing ventures.

Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com

I WILL BE SCOUTING THE LAKE THIS WEEK!!!!


----------



## jimbobber

hey is there anyone catching crappies around the docks . like to kill 2 birds with stone while iam up there on the nite bite   hope to see you sat. jim


----------



## jshbuckeye

LOl I didnt think we would see the 40s this week man am I glad I was wrong Dave your pre fish fishing trip thats from a boat? Am I to understand from the wording (it will be hard to get to them) or is it cause they are still out a ways and deep. Just wondering cause I am considering a trip up. For the prefish I guess mostly cause the weather is looking favorable. Ill give you a call 3/16/05 to make sure I understand whats what. Thanks for all your info so far and am ready to try this out. Thanks Jeff
________
MERCEDES SPECS


----------



## Bait Dave

JimBoBBER,
That MONSTER crappie frenzy will start to pop in about 2-3 weeks,last for about 10 days, then POOF!GONE.
STEELHEAD! If you want to kill 2 birds with 1 stone! There have been many 30"+ fish pulled this past week. Black spinners or black/gold. the water has cleared, the fish seem to have changed tunes. They may change again by the time you come up. Prior to that, black flies tipped with a wax worm/maggot. Fresh spawn sacs(the refridge type) the shelf bottled stuff will continue to be dusted off at the shop.

Hey Jeff, 
I was hoping that jet stream would help us out! We are looking good for Sat.! Ice is what would keep us from getting to them FROM THE SHORELINE. Ice is melting! I will be at the shop from 7am - 10:30/11:00, then back around 2;30/3 till 5:30 tomorrow. Happy to answer any questions for you. 440-963-0088 .

Met Mr. Kramer(fellow fisherman) @ the shop this evening, he is going to walk the fishing area tommorrow for US 1st thing in the a.m. Thanks for the help!

I'll post tommorrow night on this thread for an update! Look forward to meeting all of you. 

If anyone needs a rod-reel combo for loan ,please e-mail or p.m. me so i can have one ready for you. 

Take care, getting pumped here!

F.Y.I. last Spring the 1st walleye was nailed by a Senior citizen, he was one happy fella! It made it all worth it! 

F.Y.I. Biggest walleye that was caught last spring went 13lb 2 oz. In the summer that fish would have went 15+!!!!

-Bait Dave


----------



## atrkyhntr

Don't forget to post photos Dave ...


----------



## jimbobber

thanks for the imfo. steelhead sounds go. havent fished for them geys in a long time . black flies . do you mean MINIFOOS


----------



## Bait Dave

Yes Sir,
Mini foos. I was down at the river today saw 2 steelies popped simultaneously at the public Ramp/ discharge area. (No real size to them) Taken on jig with a maggot.
Take care,, shoreline rock area up date to follow.
-Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Good news! There is about 100 ft of open water that is fishable ( from the rockline) This was checked this a.m. Very thin layer of ice on the rocks.

Bad news! There is about 1 mile of rockline.

With the amount of folks estimated to go, we need about 600ft. 

Goin to be a close call on this one .

I'll update you again tommorrow,

Keeping my fingers crossed!

Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

I went down to the rockline, scaled the entire area.

As of 7pm tonight the ice shifted during the day, 0(Zero) fishable areas. There was a light northeast wind today, seems it blew some ice in.

3 fishermen were down there trying desperatley to fish. The gave up.

The north side of the rockline has molten ice all over the rocks(very slippery/deadly), 10' of slush from the shoreline.

The east side, 0(zero) ice on the rocks, looks safe.! But there is broken ice all over in the water.

I am going down again after I close the shop tommorrow. I will take some pics and post them.

Riding a frustrating roller coaster here.
We need some heat and a south wind.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Please check out the photos in the link below. You will see what I am talking about.

I will leave it up to you if you want to go on 3-19-05 (Sat.) we may have to fish from the vantage point of where some pics were taken from.

Remember this was going to be a pre-fish, I have not fished the area since fall. Males should be Zipping around, maybe a gal or 2,5,10???

I'll meet you at the shop @ 5:40pm on Sat. it is your call! Chances are we will not be fishing off the rocks but casting towards the rocks. 

Link is http://www.baitdave.com/album1_142.htm

Next Friday 3-25-05 I plan on going, same time and meeting place. 
After that I'll be on a beach or a boat in the south thru Weds. I will have a P.C. with me to post future ventures. HHHMM might just have to go every NIGHT when I get back!! 

Charlie will mind the shop and be there to help you during my absense.

Take care, 
Bait Dave


----------



## leaky tiki

dave:

it doesn't look real promising...although i really want to make it up there to fish with you soon...

and good friday/holy saturday, i'll be with sickle (and hopefully krustydawg) in the maumee...

keep me posted on your next venture out after your warm weather trip...


----------



## jimbobber

hey dave if it dont look for this weekend i will be there on the 25th & 26th . keep the post coming . jim


----------



## brian101571

hey Dave,

Me and a couple of buddies are still interested in coming up thursday. I'll try to call you at the shop sometime next week.

Brian


----------



## Bait Dave

The south wind moved the ice. 
WE ARE GOING TONIGHT!!!!!MIGHT RAIN, zero rain as I write. Please dress warm! Wear boots!
Bring a flashlight /lantern.

See you soon,
Dave
440-963-0088
Shop#


----------



## Bait Dave

Well ,we ended up wet,added to the chill. Gorgeous night to fish. 
I fished from 6:30 to about 8:30pm, came up empty handed. Water is a tad to cold yet,clarity perfect.(baitfish cruising the rockline).
Folks that joined me also were empty handed as of 8:30 when I left. Unfortunately my son gave up in 1 hour. We walkie talkied back and forth while he waited in the car. Made it tough to fish.
6 fellow fishermen were still down there that had met up at the shop with me. Hopefully they will get in to them.

Weather allowing we will be back at it this week and definately on Friday! Please plan to come up, conditions should approach perfect which will increase productivity. Plan on popping some big ones soon. TIS the season!

ICE IS GONE!!! YEAH!

Take care, thanks to the fellas that ventured out in to the nasty weather.

Bait Dave


----------



## HAIRJIG

Thanks for the good time. I left a few minutes before you did. It was still enjoyable and it sure beat sitting at home.

I learned alot from Charlie this afternoon. Please give him a special thanks, because he went out of his way to help me with about 50 questions I've had about Lake Erie fish. Next trip up, I'm going to buy some of those special baits he's making.


----------



## atrkyhntr

You know it won't be long after the ice is gone...
How is the river doing?


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

Will you be going night fishing every weekend if weather is good? Also, how far into season do you go? i definitely want to come up when we get better weather. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey Tom,
Yes, every weekend till the beginning of May. We are on the cusp of some great fishing!

Hairjig,
Thanks for hanging with us! Plenty of nights to come.Charlie(he works the shop) is a world of knowledge. He is a good one to quiz. No B.S.

Welcome both of you to O.G.F.

This upcoming weekend I can only do Friday night. The family & I are going on vacation.(4-5 days) We will be back for the next weekend journey! We may even do a couple week nights.

Thanks for interest,see ya soon,
Take Care,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## Bait Dave

Barring any heavy winds we plan on hitting it for the night walleye fishing this week Fri & Sat. 
We are postponing the Vacation for 3 weeks. My wife was a flight att. prior to 9-11. We have passes, but unfortunately we have to fly standby. The loads are filling quick on the planes.

5:40 at the shop meeting time, split at 6:00. Fishing by 6:30.

Coming up? Please let me know via e-mail,post.

Take care, should be a productive set of nights,barring any weather setbacks!

Bait Dave

www.baitdave.com


----------



## Bait Dave

With the winds for Fri. night forecasted 10 to 15 out of the N.E. , we are going to give it a shot tommorrow night (3-24-05) if anyone is up to it.

I am not cancelling for Friday,,,yet. 

The Thurs. forecast p.m. is 5-10 out of the s.e.. 

There are several guys coming up that asked me to set them up, after checking the weather, I'm with them.

Please keep a close eye on the weather and this forum for the weekend trips, it doesn't look very pretty as I write.

Meet at the shop @ 5:40pm leave at 6pm,,,we'll be fishing by 6:30.

Trying to deal with the cards GOD deals me!

Take care,see ya soon,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## old formula

Dave is Spitzer launchable and what kind of ice float are we dealing with?Hopefully we can try the x-raps,locally i can only get 10s do they make 12/14s?


----------



## Bait Dave

Spitzer and Hot waters are a mess! 

From what I can see the only x-raps available are the one size at this point.

Going tonight to sling some lures with the fellas.

I will evauate that area either today or tommorrow.

THERE WAS A PIC IN TODAYS PAPER OF HOT WATERS,,,ICE,ICE AND BIRDIES!

WANT TO ATTEMPT TO NAIL SOME HOGS? MEET AT THE SHOP @ 5:40 TONIGHT, SPLIT @ 6

SHOULD BE A NICE NIGHT TO ROCK'EM, HOPEFULLY THE WATER CLARITY WILL BE THERE.

HIGHEST REGARDS,
BAIT DAVE


----------



## old formula

Thanks again for your help as usual,there needs to be a few more Dave and Charlies on the pond,you guys are great.Might show tomorrow,will call first if we are.


----------



## leaky tiki

well guys...how'd they bite?


----------



## Bait Dave

Well as of about 9p.m. last night, we were officially skunked!
9 of us fished.

Water temp. is a couple degrees to chilly. Water clarity was a bit stained. Lake was flat. No baitfish running the shoreline. Nice night to fish. 

Going to hold off on tonight, N.E. wind. Give it a try tommorrow night.

ALL are welcome to head out, please let me know if you plan on coming out.

Saturday 3-25-05 Meet at the shop @ 5:40, leave at 6, fishing by 6:30.

Thanks for the guys hanging out there trying it, met some nice folks.

See you tommorrow night, hopefully we will be there when the hogs decide to ATTACK!

--Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

The WALLEYE started feeding after 10pm last night..GGGrrrrr just missed them!

Guys are getting their limits! Things can change, they can come in early!

I can't stay tommorrow that late, hopefully they will start feeding a bit earlier!
Don't let that hinder your stay. you fish as long as you want!

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## leaky tiki

well...how'd you do saturday nite?

any trips planned this week?


----------



## Bait Dave

Leaky,

Man did the wind(N.E.) and water clarity stink. Folks fished their hearts out!
Nothing ,,goose egg,,bombed,,nill,,null,,,!!!

This guy feels personally responsible when we end up with an empty bag.
When we nail them, which is in the near future,,I cannot wait to plaster pics on the net

Planning this coming Fri. and Sat. we are due,,,over due! Just need the conditions to be there.

Thank you to the scouts that ventured out, it was a tough one!

We had an injury that night and have a fella looking to thank "Jim", Jim please e-mail me!

E-mail recieved today by a fellow fisherman:
Hi Dave,



Unfortunately Becca twisted her ankle jumping off a rock and a guy by the name of Jim helped me carry her to the parking lot. Well, that kind of ended my fishing for the night as I just couldn't tell her to wait in the car while I went back and fished. (She was whining a lot.)

We didn't know whether it was broke or not till we had it x-rayed at Magruder Hospital in Port Clinton. (I know, but it was the only hospital that I knew the location of, so I just had her tough out the ride.) I told her she should wear her boots, but she's a redhead and doesn't like to do anything she's told to do. So she wore her tennis shoes. No support = twisted ankle. Oh well, Walleyes: 1 my team: 0. how did the rest of the guys do? Do you know how we can get Jims address to write him a thank-you letter? All I know is his first name and that hes a fireman/EMT from Crest.? north of Wooster. Thanks.

Richard & Becca


I know a lot of Jim's,please e-mail me!

These darn North winds are killing my night fishing trip fun. 

It's driving me nuts!
Has to get better!

May the fish be with us!
Bait Dave


----------



## leaky tiki

thanks for the update dave...i talked to krustydawg last nite on the phone...he said the winds have been bad and the water is anything but clear...

i'm itchin for some fishin...but it sounds like i'm gonna have to make the drive to toledo again for the river run...

keep us posted on conditions !


----------



## Bait Dave

No trips this weekend, bad wind and lake is a mess!

I will post as soon as we can hit it even if we have to do weekday ventures.

Will keep you posted,
Bumbing in Vermilion,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

You can plan on Fri. Sat. this coming weekend. 
Time change: Meet at 6:45, leave at 7:00pm fishing by 7:30

Things will really start to HEAT up now, no more fruitless trips!

If weather/water clarity does not permit us to fish I will post a cancelation on this site.

Strap yourself in!! Any questions? Please post or e-mail me.

I look forward to the next trip, strap yourself in.

Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Still ON for Fri and Sat this weekend!
Meet at 6:45 at the shop both nights,PLEASE keep a close eye on the posts!

Below is a response to an e-mail sent today and lake forecast for the next few days.
It is time to Rock-um!
See ya soon,
Dave
E-mail sent:
We are on target to start pulling a lot of fish. Some nights are better than others.
The water clarity is the demon at the moment. She is clearing nicely. If we don't get any heavy winds or rains she should be productive this coming weekend in to May. I am looking forward to it. Last spring we pulled over 150 fish over 8lbs.
Let's hope the weather holds and we should start popping some nice catches. The spring last year was twice as productive as the fall.
If I can help or you'd like to join us please let me know.
Take care,
Bait Dave

Lake forecast:
TONIGHT...EAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING SOUTHWEST. A CHANCE 
OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS. 
.THURSDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST. 
SHOWERS LIKELY WITH A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.THURSDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH. 
PARTLY CLOUDY. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.FRIDAY...NORTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS. MOSTLY SUNNY. WAVES 2 FEET 
OR LESS. 

THE WATER TEMPERATURE OFF TOLEDO IS 42 DEGREES...OFF CLEVELAND 39
DEGREES AND OFF ERIE 33 DEGREES.


----------



## Bait Dave

Lake clarity/visability has doubled in the past day!

AS posted,it is a go for tommorrow pm. & Sat.

See below posts for times,

Bait-( Wifeless)-Dave


----------



## pik-n-fin

i'd be interested to hear how you did. thanks, pik-n-fin


----------



## Bait Dave

I feel like I have a BULLSEYE on my back!!

I was on the phone numerous times with Craig from Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake,He has a great view of the lake, water was clear till mid-afternoon,then the northeaster blew in dingy water. 

After getting off the phone with him I sat at the shop in disbelief, hoping we would find some clear water. It was to late to cancel the trip.

We went, now 0 for 4 on the trips,,really starting to get to me. 
Trying to keep my head up,fishermen/women have been GREAT! But you can only hear "That's why they call it fishing" so many times. Maybe I'm just spoiled from the past 24 years of pulling hogs this time of year.

I can say enough good about the folks that fish,hang-out with. Awesome bond! It is great to see they stand with a guy through good and bad, really keeps me motivated to get folks the hogs!

Well tonight is another night, going to give it a shot.

When folks drive from all over Ohio,West Virginia, Michigan,Wisconsin,Indiana ,Illinios, it is not easy to cancel a trip at the last minute.

We will just keep plugging at it!

Going to try a new technique tonight=====DYNOMITE!
LIMITS FOR ALL!

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

With The Muddy Water That The Heavy East Winds Have Created We Are Going To Hold Off Until We Have Some Clear Water.

Hopefully,soon We Will Have Some Pristine Conditions.

Going To Do Weekday Trips If Need Be/weekend As Well.

I Will Keep You Posted,

Bumbing In Vermilion,
Bait Dave


----------



## Elamenohpee

Check the forcast. Go to this site http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/gfe/griddedmarine.html and click on wind direction.

Looks like there'll be a nice off shore blow Sunday. Good luck


----------



## Bait Dave

Going to give it a shot on Monday evening. Meet at the shop @ 6:00 leave at 6:15,,sharp.

Looking forward to getting in to them.
F.Y.I. 2 nights ago some fellas went out to scout,fish a bit. They pulled a couple in MUDDY water. Firetiger was the color, husky jerk hj12.
Please e-mail or post behind me if you are heading up!

Take care,see you soon,
Bait Dave
www.baitdave.com


----------



## Bait Dave

Looking forward to tommorrow night ,Monday 4-17-05.

I am very excited,,,very hard to stay home tonight.
Last night 1 guy 5 casts,,,5 walleye.
I am not going to fish,I will help you land your fish!!!
Now is the time!
Let's rock!!!!!
See ya soon,
Bait Dave
Please see prior post for times,,,,man you look sick! You should leave work early!


----------



## Bait Dave

20 gift certificate to spend in the shop to the fisherperson who nails the largest walleye!!!
IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE TO GET RID OF IT! CARRYED IT OUT ON 5 TRIPS.

SEE YA TOMMORROW,
DAVE


----------



## archman

How did you guys do on Monday night?


----------



## zkoinis

About 7 of us went, 1 fish total. Good time though, no bait fish along the rocks and low pressure was starting to build. They'll be hitting real soon I hope. Thanks Dave for taking us, and for the effort shown landing the fish, maybe it wasnt about that 13 bucks after all  

ZK


----------



## Bait Dave

Saturday night they did extremely well.

Sunday night it fell off to a fish here and there.

Monday same story, I had fellow fishermen planted around the rocks. Chatted via walkie talkie. Very slow. Glass Perch was the ticket for Mr. Wilson that plucked the 1st walleye and only one.
Spoke to my buddie Craig who was trolling around in his boat. About 9:45pm he found a sweet spot. I was impressed by Craig's knowledge of keeping his bait high. He cracked 3 nice fish.

Tuesday night,gorgeous night to fish. Convince the walleye of that! Recieved a couple e-mails, it was a fruitless night!

Take care,we will try it again soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Getting Ready to Rumble,,,Hopefully not stumble!!!

Going to give it a shot Saturday night! Weather looks great.

Even though there are prestine conditions forcasted, I can't guarantee we will nail them. This crazy spring has things out of wack a bit.

I am relatively confident we will have success. 

See you Saturday, meet at the shop at 6:15,leave at 6:30.
If you have one of those 2 mile walkie talkies bring it. They come in handy.

Direction link: http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm

See you soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## dahbears7

Bait Dave,

How many people do you typically have show for this event? Is it open to anyone? If so,how late do you normally fish, I'd be interested sounds like alot of fun, thanks.

_Dan


----------



## Bait Dave

Wide open to anyone. It really is a great time! Great folks,great time! Nail your limit,,, it gets even better!

No purchase needed, it is for a good time.
I have had ages out.(Except babies of course)

Attendance 7 to 35 this year per trip. If the fish start biting, I will stop fishing and land fish for folks. The rocks can be dangerous.

I look forward to meeting you and WELCOME TO O.G.F.!!!!!

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## bigfishtommy

I just noticed that the forecast has changed for Saturday from 70 degrees and partly cloudy, to 65 degrees and "few showers." Do you think you will still be doing the night trip, or will we have to wait and see? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Bait Dave

I plan going regardless of the rain. 

With the lake laying down like she has the past few days, it should be prime by Sat. The only thing that will KILL IT is a Northeastly wind over 10 mph in the last quarter of the P.M. hours.

By the way, Charlie and a customer/friend of the shop were fishing this evening. A couple hours on the river,nothing. THEN THE STEELIES WENT OFF ABOUT 7:40pm!

Take care,
Dave


----------



## zkoinis

Dave,
Checked the Marine forecast for Saturday, It reads,SATURDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. So no nor'easter Saturday I hope. But it is Ohio and it is Lake Erie.

ZK


----------



## bigfishtommy

Dave,

My son, his friend and I are coming up for Saturday walleye trip. What time should we meet at your shop? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Bait Dave

6 would be fine.

I hope we get in them!!!

Trying to talk my wife in to going,that would be the icing on the cake!
Take care,
See you soon!
FRESH LINE ,Flashlight. Heavy duty stringer .

Look forward to meeting you,

-Bait Dave


----------



## leaky tiki

well...how'd everyone fare???


----------



## archman

We didn't do too well last night, but we left around 10:00. It was a pretty good NE wind right in our face the whole time. I got the skunk again at Edgewater tonight, too. But it was nice getting to meet Fish Tale.

Dave, thanks for taking us out with you. We'll definitely be back!!


----------



## Bait Dave

This fella(see partial e-mail below) I keep in touch with who religiously fishes the neck of the woods that we did. It seems,I am to early,to late or have a freakin northeaster in my face.

-Ready to eat a .38 round and change my handle on here to 'lead head'!!!!

It was a pleasure meeting you as well.

See Fran's e-mail below.(By the way he is not the only one whom has sent correspondence in this fashion for this past weekend) Fri was early bite, Sat was late, and Sunday was spuratic!

weekend count......Fri - 2, Sat - 5, Sun - 2. I missed 1-3 hits each night. Most fish from 9 to 9:45. A couple later. Latest was 11:40, but that was the only night I fished that late. I heard on the radio that the Cleveland bite was 2-3am. My day job won't tolerate that!

See ya soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Dust off those husky jerks and get ready for the shoreline WALLEYE night bite, about another 3 weeks we are going to hit it!
I hope the fall is much more productive than the spring!

I will set meeting times as in prior springs and falls. 

For things you need,please read the following link.

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

I would fully hope that some of the O.G.F. staff could join us on our ventures.

These trips ARE FREE! No obligation to buy a thing, great socializing from folks around the state and country.

Many of you have made great memories for me,thank you.

Take care,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle 
1612 State rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## johnny fish

Dave looking forward to going on a few of these trips this year. I need to get my father in law hooked up with an eye after getting skunked all last season he has taken quite a ribbing from my dad and I, we have designated him our net man. Hopefully we can get him a few this year. just post when you are going to start them and the 3 of us should be their


----------



## Ruminator

Dave, I was just talking with a member tonight at work about whether or not you would do this again this year. I definitely want to make the trip up and experience this after the walleye move in. 

How long will you be able to fish this way? water temp.?

Keep us posted.


----------



## Bait Dave

Ruminator=I plan I fishing into December, as long as the fish are being pulled this Fall we will GO!!!! 

Johnny Fish= I will do the best I can to put that fire out for ya!!!!
When you do I'll plaster plaster the pics ALL OVER THE NET FOR DAD.
Sounds like he has a good sense of humor.

I look forward to your company guys,ALL are welcome. If you don't have a rod,I'll loan you one.
Take care,
Dave


----------



## Stoshu

Bait Dave said:


> ....I hope the fall is much more productive than the spring...


I was there....it can only get better....  

Count me in Dave ! ! ! ! ! I'm ready ! ! !


----------



## PhrozeN_FisH

Dave...

Looking forward to meeting up with you on one of your night trips and enjoying the fall night bite... Heard of it for years, but never ventured any further than that. I even fired up a few other fisherman at work talking about it. 
Thanks for your dedication and willingness to help out other fishermen...


----------



## fishon

wow... i think this is the longest thread in OGF history.... but a great one!


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Dave, Let me know when you're heading out. I'm in Elyria, so I'm close. I also work afternoons, so I can always use some night 'eyes for relaxation. We will hook up soon and often!!!

After our wives divorce us, we can be roomies.  

Sam


----------



## Paul Anderson

My son and I are definitly interested in comming, we've never fished for walleye, and look forward to giving it a shot. I'll keep an eye on this thread and will contact you ahead of time. We'll be comming about 3 hours to get there and I will need some kind of guarantee that we can get a line wet in order to make it worth our time.


----------



## Bait Dave

If for some reason the weather goes stray, as I did in the spring, I will post a cancellation. Not to mention, I have posted many ways to contact me as well.

The LAST thing I want is for folks to drive from all over the planet, just not to fish. 

We keep a close eye on conditions. Never a guarantee on fish. I always take the time to educate folks on how to catch, and attempting to put you in a position that increases your odds of catching a TROPHY.

GOING TO POST DATE AND TIME AFTER THIS POST.

TAKE CARE,
DAVE


----------



## Bait Dave

Free Vermilion River Steelhead Guide Trip 

On Saturday 10-29-05, Charlie (that works with me at the shop) has offered to do a STEELHEAD TRIP ON THE VERMILION RIVER. 
He will take you to hot holes, teach you what you need to do to nail the MONSTERS! 
MEET AT THE SHOP @ 1:15 TO 1:30P.M. FISH TILL 5PM,,,,

THEN GO DO DINNER IN TOWN OUR NEXT TO THE SHOP. BRING A LUNCH?

WE WILL MEET AT THE SHOP(same day) AT 6pm & LEAVE FOR FREE NIGHT WALLEYE VENTURE
FISH UNTIL 9,10 OR 11pm. DEPENDS ON THE BITE.

ALL TRIPS ARE WEATHER AND RIVER CONDITIONS PERMITTING.

I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED VIA THIS POST IF ANYTHING CHANGES.

Charlie has caught 100's of steelhead and knows his stuff. Look forward to a great time.

May the fish be with you,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle 
1612 State Rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## stinger161

Dave;

I'll be up that weekend to fish, and may hookup with you for that night bite. 
If you want to go out with me on the boat one day that weekend, let me know. I believe you already have my cell number. I'll be on vacation that whole week.

Greg(Stinger)


----------



## Bait Dave

Hey Greg,
We'll see you then. I have a new cell and don't have your # in my new phone.
Please call the shop and leave it if I am not there.

Thank you for the fishing offer, we will have to see if my work schedule allows me to get out and play.

Last fall you were TOP DOG pulling the night walleye if I remember correctly.

FISHERMEN/WOMEN, 
Don't run out and buy one ,but if you have a 2 mile walkie talkie and are coming up for the trips please bring it. It might come in handy.

Need that lake temp to drop in the next 12 days.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## MadDad

Dave,

We will be coming up from Wooster on Saturday for some walleye fishing. Was hoping to make it up in time for some steelheading, but son has to work until 2pm so we won't be up til 5 or so. There should be 4 of us making the trip, if it changes I'll let you know Friday, after I get home from the Wooster-Orrville football game. 
Thanks for doing this, sounds great!


----------



## EE

longest thread is right.............. any chance of starting a "Fall/Winter 2005" thread?


----------



## Bait Dave

:B 
PLEASE NOTE THE SLIGHT TIME CHANGE FOR THE FREE GUIDED STEELHEAD TRIPS
MEET AT THE SHOP 2:15-2:30, LEAVE AT 2:45 TILL 3!!!!
Reason? we feel the fishing will be better as the day wears on.
We have 3 days for the river to settle. Should be sweet by Sat.


NOW FOR THE WALLEYE!!!!


WE are ON for Saturday(10-29-05). Weather looks prestine. We have 3 days for the lake to clear a bit. Water temp looks like it's there as well as the air temp, should be a nice evening to give it a shot.

WE WILL MEET AT THE SHOP(same day) AT 6pm & LEAVE at 6:30 FOR FREE NIGHT WALLEYE VENTURE
FISH UNTIL 9,10 OR 11pm. DEPENDS ON THE BITE.

Once again, dress warm, if you have a 2mile range walkie talkie,please bring it.

Other things to bring, hj12 or 14s in the husky jerks. X-raps.

For a list ,please refer to this link(if you can't click on the link direct, please copy and paste the link and drop it in your address bar to get you there)

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

Directions link:

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm

SEE YOU SATURDAY,

BAIT DAVE
DAVE'S BAIT AND TACKLE 
1612 STATE RD
VERMILION,OHIO 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## DAWG239

I never posted this picture last year from my first night fishing trip with Dave. It was my only walleye, but I'll never forget it! 10lbs plus! and if it wasnt for Dave may have never got it


----------



## sliderville

I remember it well Dawg. It was a real treat. We sure had a hard time getting that one up the rocks didn't we. Maybe I'll get to fish with you again up there.


----------



## Bait Dave

I'll never forget that night,,,,see memories!!!

I didn't mind getting wet to land the fish, that was the night I LOST MY WEDDING  RING, chased by a skunk,,,LOL.
Sweet picture! Other than losing the ring ,No place I'd have rather been.
Thanks for posting the pic!!!!!

If anyone is planning on coming up this Sat. evening or day for steelies(or both),please read my last post below in this link.
See ya soon,may the fish be with us,
Bait Dave

Dawg,,,What you have in your hand and the smile makes it all worth it to us. Ya made my day with posting that pic.-Thanks again!


----------



## sliderville

I wasn't going to mention the ring Dave. I know that was a real bummer for you. Sorry.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Awesome Dave made it up once in the spring and im game again heading that way sill see you on Sat. For anyone that hasnt been there the only thing i can stress is a head lamp will work best. I am not the lightest footed guy by any stretch of the imagination and having navigate those big rocks down to the water it was nice to have the free hand. I will also lighten my tackle box for this trip man im gettin all jacked up now for this. Didnt plan on leaveing for the lake till Sat morn but think ill be there Fri night to make sure i get done what needs to be done so as i can make it fishing all this is goin to be sweet
________
Fetish Leather


----------



## Bait Dave

Mr Buckeye,
Great point, the headlamp is the best! And travel light with the lures.
Very good points made, I'll carry your 6 Fish Ohio's off the rockeline for you!

Slider,
I appreciate it, it came with the territory. The old ring didn't have diamonds in it. But I think I will leave the ring at home this time.LOL and bring a shotgun in case a skunk gets an idea to chase me!
Ya know it just occured to me, after I lost my ring, is when the skunk chased me. I bet it was a female, she noticed no ring. AH that's it!

If anyone is planning on coming up this Sat. evening or day for steelies(or both),please read my last post below in this link.(New info)


Take care, see ya guys soon,
Bait Dave


----------



## sliderville

Too funny dave.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Dave if i manage 6 Fish Ohio walleye I will need to send you after oxygen for me. Not that often does a person get to carry one let alone 6 so I will let ya help. See ya Sat with bells on scratch the bells it will be Wolverines And Carharts
________
Download Starcraft 2 Replays


----------



## DAWG239

Hey Dave glad to post that picture, just wanted the guy's and gal's to see what they could catch when they go night fishing in the fall. Also like showing it off . Hope to make it up there saturday,but had a brain fart and signed up for OT saturday  If I do make it I'll just meet you there it's a little bit closer for me to run straight up 58. Since I'll be pressed for time.......Sliderville hope to see you up there sometime too. I might need some help carrying my limit of walleye up the rocks  .....Oh yes jshbuckeye your on the north coast now thats BROWNS COUNTRY!!!!!


----------



## Paul Anderson

We ain't gonna make it for the steelhead.  But we'll be at your shop by 6:00pm for the Nighttime walleye fishing.  I'm getting all pumped up about the chance to nail a hawg. Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow Dave, and any other OGF members who are gonna be there.


----------



## Bait Dave

WOW,,, What a tough night to place folks on the rocks and fishing area.
It took 1 1/2 hours to get all up and fishing. 
With the overwhelming turn-out, it was a learning lesson for me. I am going to have to limit the trips to 20 per. I lost track of folks. I didn't care for that to much. I like to be there to help and hang out with folks too. In this situation I had to set folks and leave to get others in spots.

I know of 3 fish caught that night so far. 1 I was there and the other I recieved the catch report via e-mail.

That same night the Huron pier moderatley turned on with a report of a 10+lb fish being lost. Gold Husky Jerks were the tiket there.

I will post soon the next trip.

Take care,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
1612 State rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## MadDad

Dave, thanks for trying to get us on the fish Saturday night. My brother says our group of 4 (not including him, but myself, my son, and my nephew) were wussies for not getting on the rocks, but we were a little intimidated by the situation and decided not to chance it our first time there. Next time up we will probably arrive during the daylight hours so we get a better feel for what to expect out on the rocks.
We did get to throw lures into the water for a little while, til my nephew got the world's largest bird nest on his reel. I knew he was in trouble when, while standing in your parking lot, I saw him holding his rod with the spinning reel on top.  (hi Ryan!)


----------



## LindyRigger

Anyone been out Dave? What is the outlook for this time of year?

LindyRigger


----------



## Bait Dave

Keepin an eye on the lake conditions, I am possibly looking at Saturday night.

The lake is a WRECK at this point. The cold doesn't bother me, when folks don't nail some hogs, that does.

I will keep ya posted ,willing to fish till she freezes.

Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

T-minus 40 days,,,,looking forward to nailing some night hogs.

(NO LIP STOSHU!),How's it go " Shut up and fish"?  

This Spring ,due to a family issue.Yes, we have 3 teens with homones in the house.! I am only going to do a few.  

The last trip we did in the fall was CRAZY,we had over 50 folks join the last trip. I would like to not exceed 25 per trip. 

I really feel this season whether night or day will be the best we have seen in a decade! I think we are all looking forward to it.

Link for trips: http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

THE SERVICE PEOPLE THAT CONTACTED ME THIS WINTER , YOU ARE 1ST ON THE LIST TO GO. EVEN IF WE HAVE TO DO A PRIVATE TRIP. 
PLEASE KEEP AN EYE ON THIS THREAD!

May the fish be with us all!!
Take care,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
1612 State rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
shop,440-963-0088
home,440-963-2034


----------



## cramerk

Easy on Dave and his posts. The man gives reports all spring and summer long. Some of us have to drive a few hours to get up there and his posts are good indications as to what is biting. Also remember he runs a business so of coarse he is going to advertise things but also look at what he advertises, free fishing trips from the shore to help anglers out. Is he also selling stuff when he does these seminars/trips, yes but he is also volunteering his time. Dave thanks for all the reports, I understand that right now not a lot to report but keep us posted when things light up....


----------



## Bait Dave

I am sorry for the grief ya get, I really don't know what the problem is there??
If Dale is getting on your tail about "this" then why do you see fit to get on mine?

As far as why I rekindle this old thread prior to the trips? So folks can have another avenue to look forward to and plan for. For the years I have been doing these trips, it is really neat how people come together,get to know each other on the trips. 

Promoting my Biz? I PAY to promote my biz all over the net. Do I make money on the trips by selling merchandise? Yes. How much? Hmmm let's see....my cost on a husky JERK is 4.95, I sell it for 5.99 to 6.29 depending on size. That's a buck I made per lure,,,,hhhmm that's a motivater to spend a night away from the family. The motivator comes from a fisherperson catching a HOG and meeting folks from around Ohio and other states.

Now your last question, do I fish? Does Charlie at the shop fish? Yes, we sure do, but no where near where we would like to that's for sure. Last season I fished more than I did the prior 3 years combined.
Why? We both only have so much free time and it is dedicated to working the shop and helping others. THERE IS NOTHING MORE SATISFYING IN THIS BUSINESS THAN HELPING ANOTHER CATCH FISH!

Why did I take the time to respond to your post/reply? You are not my mom/dad.
This is the U.S. and you should be able to express your grief, aggravation, and thoughts. TOO many folks have given their lives so you can express yourself. AND WOW, ya sure expressed yours.



If we can ever help ya, please let me know.


May the fish be with you,
Dave


----------



## K gonefishin

come on dude don't go there with Dave and Charlie there awesome guys and always have great advise and always have the right colors of baits, he even opened up a website to offere discounts to US not everyone on the planet. 

great guys, why don't you do a night trip with him and find out.


----------



## fishon

i agree with Kgone..which is only 50% of the time..... of course.... j/k bud..

dave and crew have been nothin but nothin short of great!... great prices and and conversation...and alwayts there to help .....Dave Keep up the great work! 

hell even one time my buddy was able to buy a shoe lace from dave.. cuz his ass broke his shoe lace on his boot!.......LOL

Frank


----------



## DANDE

Keep Up The Good Work Dave And Charlie. You Are Appreciated!!!
Thanks Dande.


----------



## billybob7059

I don't know about you but if someone is willing to take me out and help me catch fish all the better. I don't care if I do catch one on that tip its the learning I like. 
Hey Dave just let me know when the trips start up again as I would love to go. fish or no fish.


----------



## Stoshu

Elamenohpee said:


> It always seems like the fish are biting when nobody goes and when guys do go, very few fish are caught. ...


Heck...that's the story of my life...a day late and a lure short....  

Dave & Charlie are great people trying to help us "nautically chalenged" try and hook into a few 'eyes. But it's more than just the fishing. There is also the comradery by getting together with others who share the same hobby of fishing. 

Dave & Charlie can only get us to where the fishing may be good with the right conditions. They can not put fish onto our hooks. I have gone to the Huron Pier many times myself under different conditions, and have come back with the same number of fish. Dave does us a service, and if he can get a little advertisemnt for it...Kewl ! ! ! ! ! I plan on getting in on one of the trips (at least) this year...


This meesage sponsored by the "Find Stoshu a Fish Club"


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Elamenopee, I've been to Huron countless times with Stoshu. This fall, I've caught three fish off that pier. The only good night for 'eyes out there was the last week of October. Heard of one other night at Lorain where my buddy got four. The frustrations for you are the same for all of us. We all want to get into the hogs, but this season never really panned out. 

I tell you what, this spring, if we get into them at all, I will pm you with the where, when, and how and we'll hook up. I'm sure you are aware that is a crap shoot at best. I'll let you guys over at Dave's know, too. 

Stoshu, The new floor is in, trailer is done, little bit of rewiring, little more tune up on the motor and I'll be calling you for night trollin'!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

I though Fishon and myself had first dibs on Stashu for some night trolling we are going to catch walleye and drink the the poles we are, I guess he is pretty good at the drinking leave the walleye fishing up to us, you can reel them in though as long as you give me a cold one when I ask for one.


----------



## Papascott

Elmnahole, The dude pays to advertise and that keeps this site running, not bashing and such. I would much rather read daves reports than reports of no smelt caught all winter.

Scott


----------



## DaleM

Froggy, why would you say this is against the TOS?? Doesn't look like it to me. Why are you having a problem with this thread anyway? I didn't see anyone talking bad about you until you started posting. I may suggest you just move on to a different project. If your trying to tear someone down it isn't going to happen on here.


----------



## puterdude

froggy, it must be a lonely world in your smelt smelling gloom,the whole idea of this site is to help,assist,suggest and inform.Dave & Charlie go beyond that and go the extra mile to turn us onto the best possible chance at catching fish and for that the rest of us are very thankful & appreciative so please go to the closest mirror and argue with yourself, 

DAVE & CHARLIE ,please keep up the appreciated postings and help!!


----------



## Elamenohpee

Ok, good luck guys and I'll let you know when the Gordon bite starts...FREE!!!


----------



## Elamenohpee

I've just been informed by a highly respectable and very reliable member that I am full of crap and that I am out of line. This thread is legitimate and I apologize for questioning it's intentions. 

BTW. All 28 of you who IM'ed me about the smelt will be getting IM'ed as soon as I can.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

You have got to be kidding me. If you have a problem with the thread don't read it. Sounds like a couple of guys trying do some good things and good business. Nothing wrong with that. 

It cracks me up how people post on wether or not a thread should be posted, or how a thread should go, or what ever.

Save your post. This is a free site. No skin off your back


----------



## Lewis

Hey Froggy...read your signature!   
Kind of ironic..huh?


----------



## Papascott

Lmnoplease get over it. The dude pays money to advertise on this site. He takes people out to try and catch fish, no strings attached. If they want to buy a few cranks from him that is between dave and the buyer. If he says fish are biting and has pics to prove it, why the beef. He said last year it was tough fishing and still had a ton of people show up. I do not see those people complaining in the last 250 posts but you are? I suggest you just keep bashing good people WHO PAY FOR THIS SITE TO BE HERE, FOR YOU TO USE, and see if it gets YOU anywhere. Please if you have a problem with dave keep it to yourself I do not think one person here gives a rats ELMENOPEE.

I have never met you, or Dave for that matter, but I cannot stand the bashing of a helpful dude, who helps fisherman with his info and his advertising dollars!!!!!!!!!!. I remember you stirring the pot since before this site was started and cannot understand why. Other than the smelt fishing what positives have you contributed to this site????

Scott


----------



## Partimer

Amen! I've been to Daves, talked to him bought things there and have found him to be an excellent source for fishing info, prices and all around honesty. If he wants to add a little "zest" to his posts so be it! Frankly, having been there at his shop, he can use all the help he can get (LOL) He works hard at a normal job and then tries to pick up a few bucks running the store. If all bait and tackle stores were as helpful as Dave is many of our adventures might have a better outcome. I have had experience with a couple places (unnamed) who told me things TOTALLY different than what they were and drove over 1 1/2 hrs only to find out the lake conditions and bite were bull. This would never happen with Dave. He goes out of his way to try and make your trip out to wherever productive. The reward, maybe a couple of sales and a recomendation to friends. 
p.s. I'm not his wife or related just good to do business with a honest person no B.S.
Go get em DAVE!


----------



## Papascott

3rd grade education or not I thought they were pretty funny myself.

Scott


----------



## swantucky

The 12 year old in me just can't stand it anymore....Scott you crack me up. Elepancrapolotimus take your medicine or get something stronger from your Dr. you are way out of line and cannot even see it. You sound alot like the "Gary at Maumee Bait and Tackle is a liar crowd" who can't catch fish and blame that on him even if conditions have change since he posted. I may have to drive all the way to Dave's shop just to buy some stuff I don't need and shake his hand........1 guy can't be right and 20 or so wrong!!!!!!


----------



## misfit

lewis,you beat me to the punch  
just got back from filling my belly with a bunch of deep fried perch,so i'm a little slow catching up  
but we were on the same page with this


> my father always said "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all"


 froggy,maybe you should have paid more attention when your father spoke to you.or were you sleeping when he said that?


----------



## sickle

In Dave We Trust!


----------



## rattletraprex

Shut up already,personally have dealt with Dave and will do so in the future.Oh yea he did twist my arm and make me buy something before he gave up bad info.(joke)the guys good in my book,took our fishing stuff and passed it on to kids and people who otherwise couldn't afford it and alot of it was at his expense.Guess you have nothing good to say so please say nothing. Don't get me started.Hope to see you soon Dave.about the !2th of this month.


----------



## woodworker2001

Alright from what I have read it is the general concensious of everyone but one that Dave and charlie are GREAT PEOPLE, and that they are just out to help people out. Awesome!!!!!!   I have seen enough good info about Dave that I am going to definatly try to get out on one of his night trips. I think it is awesome that he is willing to do what he is doing. I also think that it is about time to stop bashing those who don't feel he is doing a good thing and get back to what Dave meant this thread to be. He meant it a way to find out what went on during his fishing trips and get people interested. So lets get back to talking about that rather than every bashing this one idiot who doesnt like Dave. He obviously doesnt have his head screwed on straight. So do Dave and all of us a favor, and tell us the good stories of Daves trips and the not so good, but for God's sake take it easy on the guy doing all of us a service. just my 2cents


----------



## DaleM

AS You can see everyone on here has spoken up for Dave, except one person. I see it as supporting Dave nothing else. I dought if anyone else would disagree either. You are right this thread was started for a good reason nothing more. It is time to get back to what it was meant to be. We will see what becomes of this thread in the next few days.


----------



## Worm Man

This is a classic case of think before you speak. As a member of this website, what were YOU thinking? How good does it look when one of our members is bashing one of our sponsors. If you don't agree with Dave's posts than pick up the phone and talk to him directly about it like a man. I too have never met Dave but after talking with some people who have, I have no reason to doubt any of his posts or reports.


----------



## Ichabod

sounds like someone needs to do some fishing or find a girl again. hes not such a bad guy and everyone who meets him for the first time says the same thing you guys are thinking. Fact of the matter hes rthe kind of guy who will give the shirt of his back for you, i've seen him do it. we were in akron and it was about 5 degrees outside. a family in the car in front of us was laughing at a homeless guy. the guy had a flannel shirt on and sandles and froggy parked his truck and took coat off and gave it to the guy and slipped him $10 to. I don't know many guys that would do that. Who knows what he was thinking here only he does and we'll probaly never know.


----------



## johnboy111711

Froggy is a good guy, i must concure. he's stuck up for me when many people started to bash me. Thanks frogger!


----------



## krustydawg

I fish and live in the same area as Dave, and for the most part his posts/reports concur with what my fishing results have been over the last couple of years. Case in point, last fall the Huron/Vermilion shoreline walleye bite sucked, and not one time did you see in his posts that he or anyone else knocked them dead. 
The area that he usually reports on is not that extensive of an area, his reports give you a starting point, it's the fisherman's job to find the fish and put them in the boat. 
Keep up the posting Dave, there are always critics out there trying to bring you down, I believe some people are jealous because Charlie and yourself are out fishing nearly everyday, hell I'm jealous of that, but you don't see me giving you a hard time. I'll stop by the shop soon and chit chat. Take care and keep postin' !

Krustydawg


----------



## Ruminator

Being a "good guy" in general doesn't ever justify character assassination, which is what Don's first posts in this thread today were doing, intentionally or not. 

Dave, you have truly affected peoples' lives in a good way to receive such a great showing of men coming quickly to your defense. 
And as I think I posted in this thread last year, I would like to join you some time on one of your fishing nights, and look forward to your reports.

Don posted a retraction of his original opinion, and should you care about what I think Don, I'd finish my apologies to Dave here, and in person with him as well via PM. 
Not necessarily for any opinion you hold, but for voicing it indiscriminately.

This matter needs to be over now here in this thread.


----------



## Mrs Bait Dave

Over the past couple of years that Dave has been posting on this website, I have sat quietly by  even after he would read an occasional nasty post like the one written by Mr. Elamenohpee. Well, today I have heard one bash too many. Now, I will preface this by saying Im glad I waited to register and post my rebuttal because I have had the pleasure of reading the many posts from those of you who came to Daves defense. So with that said, Id like to take a couple of minutes and share my opinion of what my husband has spent the last 4 years doing. Fortunately, he listened to his father and learned from him the joys of fishing. In memory of his dad, he started a bait store and for the last 4 years he has spent countless hours doing everything in his power to help fishermen, including posts on this website. He has offered his time, his information, and his knowledge to anyone who asked for it  never saying he was too busy or expecting any monetary payment. He does what he does because it brings him joy  NOT because he makes big bucks. Believe me.I would know. To be brutally honest, if I had my way the bait store would have been closed long ago because my summers are spent as a single parent, but Dave has made a commitment to those he serves and cares about, and I respect him for that. In addition to his commitment, he has been blessed with Charlie.another who receives much joy from helping fellow fishermen. These are two men that love what they do and thoroughly enjoy the people they meet in the process. 

In closing, I must say that this has been a very hard post to write. Realizing that 99% of those who will read this are men, I dont want to sound like the overly sensitive wife. I am a true advocate of freedom of speech but I feel that people like Mr. Elamenohpee need to realize that before they decide to type something hurtful, there is a man on the other end who has given a large part of his time and life to helping so many, even those who bash him.

This will serve as my first and last post, mainly because I dont know jack about fishing. Any additional posts would be like one of you writing about medical transcription. Whats that? Exactly. I think this website is a great tool to be utilized as its intended. Thanks for listening, keep up the helpful info, and by the way..does anyone want to buy a bait store??? Dont tell Dave I said that.

One more thing - I hope that this will end the Elamenohpee riot. Dave has heard your cries and greatly appreciates them.

Mrs Bait Dave


----------



## DaleM

Thanks-- I think that says it all. Glad you decided to post it after all.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Behind every good man is an even better woman!!!


----------



## deputyb

Someday.....I am going to go meet Dave. I have read posts for two years and tried 3 dates I picked, but weather or work messed up those plans...Took 5 years of trying to get on the ice, but that was worth it and I am sure the trip to meet Dave and night fish will be worth it as well! deputyb Kokomo IN


----------



## old formula

I am also one who can attest to Dave's integrity,Charlie also as far as that is concearned,and he is all about us.He takes his,which by the way is ours as far as he's concearned,fishing to heart and considers your success as a return for his happiness.I have not bought enough product to run the shop for a day on the profit he probably realized from the sales but both him and Charlie will take the time to talk fishing or even just bs when I call or stop.They conduct business as I do and involve themselves into a friendship rather than a business contract.Last season will hopefully be the worst he ever experiences,as the spring bite was lame shoreside due to weather,we all know what happened to the summer open water bite unless you were east and the fall night and day as far as that is concearned never materialized as well and the hardwater season was just a "little" soft but they hung on and ran some limited hours as a result.Dave works a full time job as well as running the shop and his wife is a business professional and for people to concieve the idea he is getting rich by misrepresenting conditions,just don't know how profitless a small time business can be with all the competition in todays society.Yes he does have a web store that even competes against himself and his walk in store but a server works alot cheapet than a lease,utilities,employees and bait,food,beverages and the like that are all perishable.I'm convinced if it were all profit orientated he would have never hung a shingle and just worked off the web hoping to see the pennies add up.I would like to thank Mrs. Dave for being as understanding as she is,as it is their family that suffers a lack of quality time while dad is out trying to allow someone to experience the joy of the big pond and all that is involved with it.I consider myself a Christian person,just not overboard,and Dave gives his tidings in a true for the benefit of others approach without expecting anything in return other than seeing a smile.And from what I have learned there will be a reward for people like Dave,Charlie and their families for being the spirited,giving people that they are.Sorry to jump on a soapbox and preach but they have become true friends even though we don't know them that well. !%


----------



## Bait Dave

I am speechless. WOW!

That doesn't happen to often  

Thank you ,
Dave

T-Minus 37 days


----------



## Orlando

I have to give a big "atta boy" to Dave. He always trys his hardest to put me on fish. He has even made some calls for me while I stood in the shop. He is one of the good guys , he sure isn't in it for the money (not with the low prices he charges) He must be in it for the love of fishing and helping us fisermen to get on the fish without wasting a bunch of gas. See ya soon Dave ole boy


----------



## Bait Dave

If you are up to it, 
Let's meet at the tackle shop 1612 State Rd. Vermilion,Ohio 44089
5:00pm this Wednesday 12-13-06, We will leave the shop at 5:30pm and should be fishing by 6:00. 
If you have one ,Please bring a 2-way radio(walkie talkie)

We are going to give it a shot from the rockline.

I will not be fishing, but I will be helping as many folks as I can.

See ya then,
Bait Dave


----------



## Liquid Therapy

davvvvve!!!!! the thirteenth????? darn my wife wont let me go. dont know why. she is delivering at 6am... grrrrrr


----------



## Bait Dave

Congrads on the midget  

Sorry, I picked the wrong day. My back has been feeling better for a month straight, with the warm flow coming in, I thought we were long overdue for a get together.

---Good luck Weds.

Bait Dave


----------



## Liquid Therapy

thats great about your back. i know its been bothering you for a long time now. thanks for the congrats, hopefuly ill be able to get out some time in the near futcher. good luck.


----------



## doegirl

Bait Dave said:


> If you are up to it,
> Let's meet at the tackle shop 1612 State Rd. Vermilion,Ohio 44089
> 5:00pm this Wednesday 12-13-06, We will leave the shop at 5:30pm and should be fishing by 6:00.
> If you have one ,Please bring a 2-way radio(walkie talkie)
> 
> We are going to give it a shot from the rockline.
> 
> I will not be fishing, but I will be helping as many folks as I can.
> 
> See ya then,
> Bait Dave


Sweet, I got that day off. Count me in. It'll be nice seeing you and other OGF'ers again, Dave.
:B


----------



## Bait Dave

Doe,
Nice to have you along, I haven't heard from you in a while. There are a few heading out tonight to scout it.

Hopefully the typhoon stays away.

See ya soon,
Dave


----------



## Brian.Smith

Dave this sounds like a blast how late in the year do you do this. I would love to join you guys for some eyes.


----------



## ezbite

hey dave, im working in the morn but it seems like the evening can be a go.. is you shop still at the old location or did you get moved> thanks


----------



## Bait Dave

Brian,
It is a blast, so much comrodery. If you go, you will see what I mean. The walkie talkie chat helps too.
Many times folks will show up have never night fished before, we take the time before we split to cover what techniques may work for the angler.
Here is an old link from my site touching base on the "Night Bite Trips"
http://www.baitdave.com/album1_005.htm

EZ 
we move to the new shop the 1st week of January,,LOL,,,not soon enough. We will be meeting at the old shop.

See you then,

Bait Dave


----------



## Stoshu

Oh...Yah...Do it in the middle of the week & meet at 5:30.....Some of us work for a living ya know    

Can't make the 5:30...but let me know where you are going to be (you should have my cell#), and I may try to be there by 6-6:30..... Maybe a change of scenery will help trigger some bites .....


----------



## Brian.Smith

Doing it in the middle of the week makes alot of sense to me ,not as many people on the rocks.


----------



## Bait Dave

Stosh, 
You have to make it!
It just wouldn't be a trip with out cha man!

See you tommorrow night.

Folks coming out to play. Please make sure you wear boots that will grip rocks well. 

I am lookin forward to this one.
Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

We are on for tonight.
I will be at the shop by 4:00pm. Folks are traveling from all over for this. I wanted to confirm we are on schedule.
Shop # after 4pm 440-963-0088
Personal cell 440-315-4754

Stosh I recieved your e-mail and cell #.

Tite lines...I hope..
Bait Dave


----------

